# North Wales Hospital. Denbigh - August 2013



## SnakeCorp (Aug 18, 2013)

An old favourite. Opened in 1848, closed in 1995. Succession of property developer owners, whose plan have all come to nothing. Buildings are now in a very precarious state. Visited with Urbx51.

Full series of 70+ photos can be seen on Flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/sets/72157634948220280/




Denbigh Mental Hospital by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Denbigh Mental Hospital by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Denbigh Mental Hospital by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Denbigh Mental Hospital by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Denbigh Mental Hospital by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Denbigh Mental Hospital by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Denbigh Mental Hospital by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Denbigh Mental Hospital by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Denbigh Mental Hospital by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Denbigh Mental Hospital by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2013)

Great photos.


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 18, 2013)

*Bostin set you got there... *


----------



## ZerO81 (Aug 18, 2013)

Some seriously good shots there!


----------



## palmars (Aug 18, 2013)

Loving the main entrance shot, such a great contrast between the main door and the coloured staircase...
Great report,


----------



## Headflux (Aug 18, 2013)

Great photos mate


----------



## skankypants (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice shots!


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool shots. Love the one through the floor.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 20, 2013)

the restoration work hasn't been kind to her


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 20, 2013)

what a wonderful selection of shots, very well done


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 20, 2013)

Great set,
Thanks..


----------



## Gothicangel (Aug 21, 2013)

Did you not get chased with the guy with the german shepard?


----------



## SnakeCorp (Aug 21, 2013)

No sign of anyone about, place was deserted on both the occasions I've visited lately.


----------



## krela (Aug 21, 2013)

It wouldn't surprise me if the police have told Beardy to back off.


----------



## urbx51 (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice photos.


----------



## Kezz44 (Aug 23, 2013)

Great pics!! So want to explore that place one day soon!


----------



## SnakeCorp (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks all, it's a great place for a mooch.


----------



## D4RK-INS1GHT (Sep 2, 2013)

Im always in two minds about this one, perhaps if im ever passing il call in. Nice work mate​


----------



## Scruffyone (Sep 25, 2013)

By the looks of things you'd better "be passing" soon or it'll be another one that got away. This and talgarth are on my to do list. Knowing my luck I'll get there the day after the bulldozers!


----------



## MisterC40 (Sep 25, 2013)

Great set of shots mate. Well worth a visit.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 28, 2013)

Fab shots! Great place


----------



## Lampiekat (Dec 27, 2013)

I wondered what was happening with this after they'd done the Most Haunted from there 5 years ago and they said then that it was being redeveloped. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Cyanidekisses (Dec 30, 2013)

lovely shots thanks for sharing! does anyone know if anything still remains?


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Jan 2, 2014)

nice to see Denbigh again, i wonder what Beardy is doing with him self. lol


----------



## SnakeCorp (Jan 14, 2014)

To answer some recent questions, Denbigh is still in the same state as in my photos above. Beardy seems to have disappeared from the scene.


----------



## Froggy (Jan 15, 2014)

Love the passage of time you can see in that first shot, that glass which was so new and the rest that was older.


----------

